# Metal Insert on Cutler Hammer Breaker



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

BR styles will not have the rejection clip... type BRD quads and BD twins will... if it was a twin breaker, ask your supplier for a BR2020 (example) instead of BD2020.... BRD & BD's are designed to go in a limited amount of spaces (usually at bottom of panel) where you may notice the buss has a small "v" that will allow for the rejection clip... unfortunately.. if you are installing a quad breaker, i dont think cutler makes them with out the clip..


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

They don't want you packing a 30 space/40 circuit panel full of 60 circuits so they put the little notch in the bus in the bottom few spaces to only allow twin breakers in those sections.

They're real easy to bust out though :whistling2::laughing::no:


----------



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

erics37 said:


> They don't want you packing a 30 space/40 circuit panel full of 60 circuits so they put the little notch in the bus in the bottom few spaces to only allow twin breakers in those sections.
> 
> They're real easy to bust out though :whistling2::laughing::no:


QFT... 
ive cut/ removed the clips using a drimmel tool myself for customers, only if they understand I will not warranty them afterwards 9or show them how to do it and still voids my warranty


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNFUkXFF1Kbimwe_vvSTxOlLISCWng

scroll to page 1-10, shows the notched bus and breaker


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

LBC Jesse said:


> BR styles will not have the rejection clip... type BRD quads and BD twins will... if it was a twin breaker, ask your supplier for a BR2020 (example) instead of BD2020.... BRD & BD's are designed to go in a limited amount of spaces (usually at bottom of panel) where you may notice the buss has a small "v" that will allow for the rejection clip... unfortunately.. if you are installing a quad breaker, i dont think cutler makes them with out the clip..


Thanks LBC Jesse. This is all the stuff I needed to know.
I've done computer searches and asked distributors but never got as comprehensive an answer as yours.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

wildleg said:


> https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNFUkXFF1Kbimwe_vvSTxOlLISCWng
> 
> scroll to page 1-10, shows the notched bus and breaker


Thanks Wildleg. I always appreciate a picture.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

swimmer said:


> I've seriously confused about the metal insert where a Cutler Hammer breaker plugs into the busbar.
> 
> I bought a Cutler Hammer Type BR, 2 Pole, 30A that did not have this insert. I can use it in my panel.
> 
> ...






swimmer said:


> Note that the box at Home Depot, containing these BRD, said BR.


There is the problem right there..


----------



## ohmega (Apr 19, 2010)

erics37 said:


> They don't want you packing a 30 space/40 circuit panel full of 60 circuits so they put the little notch in the bus in the bottom few spaces to only allow twin breakers in those sections.
> 
> They're real easy to bust out though :whistling2::laughing::no:


 Guilty!!:whistling2:


----------

